# 깨닫다; 눈치 채다; 알게 되다 different in nuance?



## 82riceballs

안녕하세요?

"깨닫다" "눈치 채다" "알게 되다"라는 표현은 다 영어로 "realize"인데, 어떻게 다를까요?

잘 부탁 드립니다^^

(제 한국어 문장에 문제라도 있으면, 수정을 해주시면 감사하겠어요!)


----------



## Kross

1. 깨닫다는 일반적으로 어려운 개념이나 원리를 학습을 통해서 비로소 알게 되었을 때 사용합니다.
2. 눈치 채다는 상대방의 수상한 행동이나 일반적이지 않은 언행 등을 통해서 감으로 내지는 지레 짐작으로 상황을 알 때 사용합니다.
3. 알게 되다는 그냥 일반적인 표현으로 모른던 사실을 알게 되었을 때 사용합니다.


----------



## SantaRosa

깨닫다 is used when you realize something though deep thinking, experience or study. This is somewhat more serious and literary than the other two.
눈치채다 means 'to sense' or 'to grasp instintively'.
알게되다 means 'to get to know ( something/someone).

Hope this would help.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks guys  I understand now!!


----------

